# DASH-9



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

The Aristo Dash-9's reached the midwest today.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow. And I thought deliveries to Alaska were slow! Aristo Dash 9s have been out since 2004 !


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

You know the mail we have here in the midwest...


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

I do believe he is referring to the 2nd run. Later RJD


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Yes, Aristo was out of Dash-9's for a while. Now we have the KCS.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I see the real KCS go by here every once in awhile, sure a nice engine. Saw Marty's also. Bit too large for my layout and too new, but like it's looks! They keep the real one nice and clean. They seem to keep the Heritage units pretty neat.


----------



## blackburn49 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 15 Oct 2009 09:34 AM 
I see the real KCS go by here every once in awhile, sure a nice engine. Saw Marty's also. Bit too large for my layout and too new, but like it's looks! They keep the real one nice and clean. They seem to keep the Heritage units pretty neat. 
I notice that it is very difficult to find images (or at least good ones) of some of these more current Aristo locos. I recall seeing the Kansas City Central on the top page of the Aristo site once, but can't find it now.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

I notice that it is very difficult to find images (or at least good ones) of some of these more current Aristo locos. I recall seeing the Kansas City Central on the top page of the Aristo site once, but can't find it now. 

I think that was a hint at;

*This post is worthless without pictures*


----------



## Robby D (Oct 15, 2009)

It is actualy the third run of Dash-9s

I would put a picture of the KCS if I could figure out how to do it.


----------



## Bighurt (Sep 15, 2009)

Robby if you search the website forum section there is a how to thread regarding posts, It might be the first page. 

Otherwise,
http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Robby D on 19 Oct 2009 08:15 PM 
{snip...}[/i] I would put a picture of the KCS if I could figure out how to do it.
Robby, the same tags mentioned for use in the Quick Reply editor (i.e. URL Hyperlink & images) also work in the Add Topic HTML editor too. The referenced image file just needs to be available across the Internet.

MLS FAQ - Q6. How do I use the Quick Reply Editor to post a reply?[/b]


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)




----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

I finally got around to taking my own picture, hope its not too big.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

That's a dandy looking locomotive, Mike. Marty needs 4 of them....


----------



## Great Western (Jan 2, 2008)

It is, indeed, a lovely looking loco. Sadly locos of this size are somewhat too large for here - plus they weigh a little to heavy for me. 

Stan mentions that Marty needs four of them: is that in addition to the one he already has? Or does he need three?

In these troubled times I guess many dealers will be more than happy supply any quantity required.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

sadly, If I'm the Marty your talking about. 
I weathered mine heavily because I can't stand the "hot pink" color. 
I have not posted because I have not taken time to learn this new camera. 
I have seen many 1:1 locos. 

I'm still waiting for my 4 car KCS hoppers from Robby, dang USAT does not have them done yet.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

"I weathered mine heavily because I can't stand the "hot pink" color. " 

Tis a shame Aristo couldn't get the colors correct. I keep telling myself it's the fluorescent lighting, cause I can't bring myself to getting them dirty.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Hot PINK is a girly mans color rite Marty....


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

I was thinking to myself that the color schem kind a sucked. But now that evryone else has said it I will too ........The colors kinda suck.


----------



## Chucks_Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

That hot pink is sucky








I wonder why they used the wrong shade of red ..again


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

The "yellow" is also off. Marty, where's the picture of the weathered engine?


----------



## Rayman4449 (Jan 2, 2008)

I mentioned the red looked pink in the Aristo forums when they first posted pics of the prototype. Once I saw it in person at the KC GRR show this summer it unfortunately clinched the deal for me that I didn't want any.

I hope they sell ok nonetheless. 

Being in Kansas City we see the real things and it's an attractive color scheme:

http://www.railpictures.net/viewpho...amp;nseq=7 


Raymond


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow--that's way off. It's not even in the ballpark


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Defiantly not a loco for the rivit counters. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Easy to repaint the 'red', since no lettering is there.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 03 Dec 2009 09:18 AM 
Easy to repaint the 'red', since no lettering is there. 

Agreed Jerry, Simple to repaint but if it were done correctly in the 1st place there would be no need to repaint...You would think that with an MSRP of $500.00 that Aristocraft could get it rite, but this just another (screw up} in a long list of issues.







I sure do hope when the new Polkyman takes over that he can get things rite, cause the old one is, well...







when it comes to getting things correct............


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Nick are you referring to "Aristocrafty" or "Aristoc--p" !! Maybe they had "Botchman" do it!! but I still buy from em that is until USA comes with their pnp probably "never". That's a close guesstimate!! hee Hee Regal


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By blueregal on 03 Dec 2009 09:37 AM 
Nick are you referring to "Aristocrafty" or "Aristoc--p" !! Maybe they had "Botchman" do it!! but I still buy from em that is until USA comes with their pnp probably "never". That's a close guesstimate!! hee Hee Regal 
Did i tell you what i think of hot pink ???







I love this little green guy thanks Jerry.....


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Jerry Barnes on 03 Dec 2009 09:18 AM 
Easy to repaint the 'red', since no lettering is there. 


Jerry, the only color they got right is Black. The yellow and red bands, the KCS herald and the road number are all incorrect. Plus the road number is not outlined in black. To do it right would be a major effort.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 03 Dec 2009 05:24 PM 
Posted By Jerry Barnes on 03 Dec 2009 09:18 AM 
Easy to repaint the 'red', since no lettering is there. 


Jerry, the only color they got right is Black. The yellow and red bands, the KCS herald and the road number are all incorrect. Plus the road number is not outlined in black. To do it right would be a major effort. 


OMG.............you are CORRECT sir...........


----------



## Treeman (Jan 6, 2008)

Maybe it was the lighting, or my camera!!


----------



## Dave H (Jan 5, 2008)

Maybe the painter, & every Aristo employee, is Color Blind.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Gentlemen







Why do you think they invented Air Brushes?







This is a hobby to give you something to do. IF the manufactures made everything perfect we would be bored to tears.


----------



## Truthman (Dec 13, 2008)

I think that prices keep going up and quality isn't necessarily getting better.


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Treeman on 03 Dec 2009 08:53 PM 
Maybe it was the lighting, or my camera!! 


No Mike, I've got 2 of them and it's not the lights or your camera. I'm about a day away from hitting them with some dirt!


----------



## Semper Vaporo (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By John J on 04 Dec 2009 04:40 AM 
Gentlemen







Why do you think they invented Air Brushes?







This is a hobby to give you something to do. IF the manufactures made everything perfect we would be bored to tears.










Hmmmm... depends on your viewpoint! 

Since I have no talent for bashing one product to another... "IF the manufactures made everything perfect" I'd spend more money getting something to run!


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

ANY WAY, life goes on. I had to repaint my USAT AT&SF SD40-2, it was wayyy off yellow. 

Depends on the time of year if I mind repainting or not.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Posted By Semper Vaporo on 04 Dec 2009 12:26 PM 
Posted By John J on 04 Dec 2009 04:40 AM 
Gentlemen







Why do you think they invented Air Brushes?







This is a hobby to give you something to do. IF the manufactures made everything perfect we would be bored to tears.










Hmmmm... depends on your viewpoint! 

Since I have no talent for bashing one product to another... "IF the manufactures made everything perfect" I'd spend more money getting something to run!









I have no Talent either. That has a tendancy to slow me down a little but I trudge on.


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

" . . I think that prices keep going up and quality isn't necessarily getting better."

Ahhh yes but no different than the 1:1 product marketplace ! And as it seems majority of people 'trade' in their 1:1 vehicles for new, at least every 5 yrs ! or upgrade their electronics every few months . . . marketing !









I've been wrong before but it sure seems some of ya are so blinded by your 'hate-on' for AC prod' that it trumped the u.s. patriotism we hear so much about 'round the world, resulting in poor sales of the AC produced run of u.s. armed forces themed 40' box cars ! 


I've seen USAT use graphics on their recent hopper cars with the wrong loading holes and wrong proto' car , graphics on a engine which should have been on another, we heard back in '98 of chiness chicken grease being used in Bach' engines clean out and replace before first run blah blah . . . . . I take the time to send them a letter to report my concerns in the last few yrs (better internet connections) hope they learn, but I don't . . . . 


I just hope ALL the G-gauge manufacturers do not decide to use this continued slamdown, coupled with the poor u.s. economy to close up shop forcing the true G-enthusiasts to build their own or in a lesser moment as in a few poor souls when their fave forum or club shutdown, . . . . they closed shop (fallen G-sized flag ?) , switched back to wacking a little white ball around the chemically treated green spaces, some likely becoming full-time couch potatoes ! Personally i've got enough of a backlog of G-gauge projects I'll be kept busy till the day I 'retire', even if ALL our manufacturers close-up shop !










Shucks if so "hot pink" I'm looking forward to seeing these units heavily discounted in 1-2 yrs so i can acquire them at less than half price and bring a big smile to my face (like my $150cdn mint hi-nose ex-southern now proudly RBR !!) . . . I've got a Badger air brush with Modelflex, which will quickly fix them similiar to what Marty has stated done in the past. A lot less work than the improvements aka kitbashing some do to totally decent models (seemingly not slammed) ! I'm sure these "rivet counters" will also be looking fwd to discounted "hot pinks" so they can use the savings per unit to buy details to 'bash a (low cost) new presentable (still AC) D-9 unit ! Or (like me) some others finally be able to afford one !! 


of course IMHO, 

doug c


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

From clean “hot pink” to dirty “hot pink”


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

That looks good what color did you use to weather the trucks and tank?


----------



## Jim Agnew (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick, I used POLLY Scale earth on the 4690 and POLLY Scale dirt on the 4681.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jim Agnew on 07 Dec 2009 05:33 PM 
From clean “hot pink” to dirty “hot pink” 



















Jim, that looks just right to me. Grubby, but not trashed.

A good job, well did. 

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

lighting is everything. seeing it first hand is best. 
nice photos.


----------

